# Virginian Model 102



## Richard Mahaffey (Nov 15, 2012)

I purchased this stove, and can't find any info. on it. Is anyone familiar with these stoves? I would like to use it, but I have some questions and can't find any answers.

Thanks,

RAM


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2012)

Not too much posted on Virginia Stove Works. Here is an old thread:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hearth-mount-virginian-stove-questions.78316/

Looks like a big ole steel monster that is built to the hilt. The baffle is wimpy though. Looks like a wood consuming beastie.


----------

